# [X et hostname] Phenomene très etrange ! (résolu)

## bosozoku

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un assez sérieux problème sur ma workstation !

Alors en fait au bout d'un certain temps (aléatoire) je ne peux plus ouvrir d'application graphique sur X, généralement j'ai une console qui traine et quand j'essaie, ça me met que la connection au serveur m'est refusée. Bon bah je fais un xhost mais toujours pareil.

Et la je me rend compte que mon hostname à changé !!

```
lucky@-f lfs $
```

 au lieu de 

```
lucky@genbox lfs $

$ hostname                                                        

-f

 cat /etc/hostname                                               

Genbox

```

Des idées ?

J'ai trouvé que le reboot pour résoudre ce problème récurent...[/code]

----------

## Trevoke

emerge chkrootkit ?

----------

## marvin rouge

le baselayout ~x86 utilise maintenant /etc/conf.d/hostname et non plus /etc/hostname

c'est peut être ca ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> le baselayout ~x86 utilise maintenant /etc/conf.d/hostname et non plus /etc/hostname
> 
> c'est peut être ca ?

 

Je suis en x86 donc c'est pas ça. Trevoke : je vais essayer mais c'est quoi ?

----------

## rg421

Euh... Là j'ai comme un soucis. Cette url indique clairement que la commande hostname peut avoir plusieurs paramêtres dont le paramêtre -f qui donnerait le nom de la machine locale sous la forme d'un nom de domaine pleinement qualifiée. Ce man indique aussi que la commande appelée avec un seul paramètre ou le paramètre "--file" assigne un nom à la machine. Du coup je ne sais pas (en lisant le man) ce que fait la commande 

```
hostname -f
```

Elle assigne le nom "-f" à la machine ou donne le nom ?

La première chose que je ferai, c'est de vérifier que vous n'avez pas des ' et autre " autour du paramètre en question (avec éventuellement un espace ou autre $IFS avant, après ou dans le paramètre en question) ce qui obligerait hostname à attribuer un nom à la machine à la place de le lire. Par exemple 

```
hostame "- f"
```

 doit faire une jolie cochonnerie.

Le problème peut éventuellement aussi provenir de la bibliothèque readline qui séparerait mal les paramètres: mais là, j'ai plus de doute.

--

Renaud

----------

## Trevoke

bosozoku : en clair, pour verifier que quelqu'un n'est pas entre dans ta box...

Mais on dirait que je cherche midi a quatorze heures, rg421 me semble sniffer la piste.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais dans mon /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf j'ai activé la ligne

```
DisallowTCP=false
```

 dans [security]

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> Mais on dirait que je cherche midi a quatorze heures, rg421 me semble sniffer la piste.

 

Hmmm... Pas si sûr. Je dois avoir le nez bouché. Si c'était le cas, un reboot ni changerait rien. Or cela à l'air de résoudre le problème...

--Renaud

----------

## bosozoku

Oui et ça revient au bout d'un certain temps ! 

Je vais voir tout à l'heure quand je serais sur mon poste. Merci les gars.

----------

## scout

moi j'ai eu les problèmes décris là dedans ... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70585

----------

## spider312

euh, désolé de m'incruster, mais j'ai un problème mineur et je ne voulais pas faire un post' pour : 

à la fin de mon boot, dans le terminal non graphique avant le prompt login, j'ai : 

```
This is prosper.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.9-gentoo-r9) 22:12:15
```

le unknown_domain me gène un peu, j'ai essayé de définir mon nom de domaine partoutet ça ne change rien, quelqu'un sait comment je pourrs mettre un truc un peu plus propre ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## laharl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> euh, désolé de m'incruster, mais j'ai un problème mineur et je ne voulais pas faire un post' pour : 
> 
> à la fin de mon boot, dans le terminal non graphique avant le prompt login, j'ai : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

DHCP ou IP fixe ?

----------

## spider312

 *laharl wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   euh, désolé de m'incruster, mais j'ai un problème mineur et je ne voulais pas faire un post' pour : 
> 
> à la fin de mon boot, dans le terminal non graphique avant le prompt login, j'ai : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

en général, DHCP (pas toujours la même interface réseau), mais desfois pas de réseau du tout, et il arrive que je doive mettre une IP fixe (ordinateur portable)

----------

## laharl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en général, DHCP (pas toujours la même interface réseau), mais desfois pas de réseau du tout, et il arrive que je doive mettre une IP fixe (ordinateur portable)

 J'ai eu ce pb ya pendant longtemps et j'me suis resolu a rester en DHCP mais en faisant en sorte que le serveur me donne toujours la même IP.

Bon je vais essayer de mettre toutes les modifs que j'ai faite et je te laisse faire le tri  :Sad: 

- serveur DHCP en 192.168.0.1

- tu indiques sur le serveur que tu veux toujours avoir l'IP 192.168.0.2

- tu mets dans dnsdomainname

mondomain.ext

- tu mets dans /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.2 machine machine.ext

- et maintenant la bidouille, tu mets dans /etc/resolv.conf

domain mondomain.ext

nameserver 192.168.0.1

- et dans /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-R"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

le -R c'est pour empecher l'écrasement du fichier resolv.conf

voila, voila

----------

## spider312

merci mais sachant que c'ets un portable que je trimballe entre 2-3 réseaux réguliers, ça va être dur d'appliquer tous les trucs correspondant au DHCP, enfin je vais voir quand même :-\

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis actuellement sur lfs avec kde et je viens d'avoir exactement la même chose !!

J'ai du restart X. Mais mon hostname est toujours réglé à -f maintenant, il faut un reboot pour qu'il retrouve son origine  :Sad: 

----------

## laharl

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> merci mais sachant que c'ets un portable que je trimballe entre 2-3 réseaux réguliers, ça va être dur d'appliquer tous les trucs correspondant au DHCP, enfin je vais voir quand même :-\

 

J'ai aussi un portable donc cette solution ne me convient pas complétement (j'avais bien dis que c'était de la bidouille). J'aimerai bien trouver la bonne solution.

----------

## Trevoke

spider312: essaye de mettre le nom de ta machine dans /etc/conf.d/hostname .. Vois si ca change quelque chose.

----------

## yoyo

 *laharl wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   merci mais sachant que c'ets un portable que je trimballe entre 2-3 réseaux réguliers, ça va être dur d'appliquer tous les trucs correspondant au DHCP, enfin je vais voir quand même :-\ 
> 
> J'ai aussi un portable donc cette solution ne me convient pas complétement (j'avais bien dis que c'était de la bidouille). J'aimerai bien trouver la bonne solution.

 

Il y a un thread qui parle de ça : [ethernet] multi-conf sur une même carte... (résolu)

Dommage que "3.1415" et "scout" ne partagent pas la solution ...   :Sad: 

PS : Vive la fonction "Rechercher" !!!

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *laharl wrote:*    *spider312 wrote:*   merci mais sachant que c'ets un portable que je trimballe entre 2-3 réseaux réguliers, ça va être dur d'appliquer tous les trucs correspondant au DHCP, enfin je vais voir quand même :-\ 
> 
> J'ai aussi un portable donc cette solution ne me convient pas complétement (j'avais bien dis que c'était de la bidouille). J'aimerai bien trouver la bonne solution. 
> 
> Il y a un thread qui parle de ça : [ethernet] multi-conf sur une même carte... (résolu)
> ...

 

je pense pas que ça résolverait le problème des hostnames le script bash de scout, et puis de toute façon il aime plus que le ruby là  :Wink:  (et hop je fis encore me faire engueuler mais bon...)

moi je dis rien mais si tu allais voir vers quickswitch ...

 *Quote:*   

>  Homepage:    http://quickswitch.sf.net
> 
>       Description: Utility to switch network profiles on the fly
> 
>       License:     GPL-2
> ...

 

et grâce à qui??? aux GWN  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> spider312: essaye de mettre le nom de ta machine dans /etc/conf.d/hostname .. Vois si ca change quelque chose.

 

J'avais déja essayé, et en effet, ça change quelque-chose : j'ai une erreur au démarage : "prosper command not fount" (posper étant le nom de ma machine)

Je dois donc mettre une commande dans ce fichier apparement, mais quelle commande ?

Et sinon, toutes vos astuces de réseaux c'est bien gentil, mais je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait résoudre mon problème de façon sure et définitive, puisque desfos je n'ai pas du tout de réseau, de plus dans tous les autres cas, je laisse DHCP faire ce qu'il doit faire, c'est à dire ce que vos propositions font une fois configurées

Enfin merci à tous de vous attarder sur mon problème mineur, mais je pensais juste que la solution c'était un echo "prosper" > /quelque/part, je vois qu'en fait c'est beaucoup plus complexe que ça, alors vu la gravité du problème (je fermerais les yeux à la fin du boot ..) je vais pas y passer des heures, j'ai d'autres problèmes largement plus grave pour perdre mon temps

----------

## Trevoke

A vrai dire je suis dans le meme cas de figure mais je n'ai aucune idee comment le resoudre. J'avoue ma honte.

----------

## bosozoku

Bouh on a ignoré mon message !!   :Confused: 

Petit rappel : 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je suis actuellement sur lfs avec kde et je viens d'avoir exactement la même chose !! 
> 
> J'ai du restart X. Mais mon hostname est toujours réglé à -f maintenant, il faut un reboot pour qu'il retrouve son origine   

 

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bouh on a ignoré mon message !!  
> 
> Petit rappel : 

 

Désolé, je pensais que mon problème ne ferais qu'1 ou 2 posts

----------

## rg421

Oui, il y a eu une petite interférence   :Wink: 

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas bien et on va éliminer le problème tout de suite: rassurez-moi, vous ne vous loguez pas en root (seul le root a le droit de changer un nom de machine)? Si c'est le cas (vade retro, pas joli, pas beau), il faut créer un utilisateur normal (sans droit root, et en dehors du groupe wheel) et voire si le problème persiste.

Je résume le problème pour voir si j'ai bien compris. Au boot, le nom est correct et se corromps en cours de route, suite à ça, il n'y a plus moyen de lancer d'applications sur le serveur X. J'ai tout juste ?

Comme Je ne connais rien qui se "corrompe" par hasard: j'en déduis qu'un programme quelquonque et indélicat en la matière a un paramètre, fichier de config ou autre bien à coté de la plaque et qui plus est, c'est un programme qui prend les droits root et qui ne tourne que quand X est lancé. Le but du jeu va être de trouver qui ou quoi. Evidemment, si vous êtes logué root en permanence, le coupable est tout trouvé (d'où ma remarque au dessus).

La première étape va consister à trouver le coupable, on verra ensuite ce qu'il fait. Il faut donc arriver à reproduire le problème. Dès l'apparition des symptomes de changement de nom, faites une copie des fichiers /var/log/system.log et /var/log/kernel.log (si existant et dans une console, pas sous X pour éviter de remplir les logs de trucs qui ne nous interressent pas). Il faut les epplucher pour trouver quand le changement à eu lieu

```
grep -i -A 4 -B 4 'hostname' /chemin/system.log>~/sethostname.txt
```

devrait suffire pour ça. En regardant dans ce fichier (sethostname.txt) on devrait trouver le coupable. Pour refaire marcher X (temporairement), faire un

```
sudo hostname --file /etc/hostname
```

. ça remettra le nom de votre machine d'équerre et devrait refaire  marcher X (sinon, il suffira de le killer et de le relancer).

Avec un petit post du contenu du fichier sethostname, on devrait pouvoir résoudre le problème de façon plus permanente.

--

Renaud

----------

## sireyessire

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas bien et on va éliminer le problème tout de suite: rassurez-moi, vous ne vous loguez pas en root (seul le root a le droit de changer un nom de machine)? Si c'est le cas (vade retro, pas joli, pas beau), il faut créer un utilisateur normal (sans droit root, et en dehors du groupe wheel) et voire si le problème persiste.
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi l devrait pas être dans le groupe wheel? pour que tu doives sortir de X à chaque fois que tu ais à faire un boulot de root?

moi j'ai bien la fonction su, je vois pas pourquoi je devrais pas l'utiliser.

----------

## rg421

C'est sale...

Par précaution, je me donne les droits minimums. Toute application que je lance hérite joyeusement de mes droits, donc si je fais partie du groupe wheel, l'application aussi. En cas de bug/erreur matériel/fausse manip/... je ne veux pas que mon appli aille crasher tout ce qui bouge (le groupe wheel a la possibilité de modifier un certains nombre de chose dans /etc/ par ex

```
$ ll /etc/hostname 

-rw-rw-r--    1 root     wheel           4 Nov  3 10:29 /etc/hostname
```

. Donc, je peux (si je fais partie du groupe wheel) modifier /etc/hostname et toute appli que je lance peut le faire aussi.

Dans le cas d'un changement de nom de machine à la volée, faire de telle sorte que personne (sauf les automatisme système) n'ai les droits root me parait une bonne idée.

Pour le reste, ça dépend du niveau de sécurité que l'on veut avoir... Personnellement, j'ai appris à mes dépends à ne pas me faire confiance.

--

Renaud

----------

## sireyessire

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e (le groupe wheel a la possibilité de modifier un certains nombre de chose dans /etc/ par ex
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je me demande comment tu as fait ton install mais mon etc ne peut être modifié que par root (sauf cups et portage qui sont aussi accessible aux groupes lp et portage)

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root        12 Feb 20  2004 hostname
```

je me demande si c'est pas ton install qui est un peu sale  :Laughing: 

(ps te vexe pas hein?)

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> je me demande si c'est pas ton install qui est un peu sale Laughing
> 
> (ps te vexe pas hein?)

 

 :Shocked:  Non, pourquoi ?  :Smile: 

Les erreurs de ce type   :Embarassed:  arrivent quand on regarde sur un MacOsX des permissions supposées être les mêmes qu'à la maison... Donc MacOsX est sale (et pourvu qu'il n'y ai pas un macounet trainant sur ce forum sinon je vais me faire incendier) et je n'ai pas de gentoo sous la main pour vérifier quoique ce soit.

Ceci dit, et l'erreur corrigée (merci sireyessire), je ne vois pas pourquoi je me mettrai des privilèges permanents qui sont potentiellement dangeureux.

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi l devrait pas être dans le groupe wheel? pour que tu doives sortir de X à chaque fois que tu ais à faire un boulot de root? 

 

Non, sudo fais parfaitement l'affaire pour ce type de "boulot": il accorde des droits étendus (ceux du root justement) temporairement sur une commande particulière. A peu près tout ce qu'il est possible de faire en root, il est possible de le faire avec sudo.

 *Quote:*   

> moi j'ai bien la fonction su, je vois pas pourquoi je devrais pas l'utiliser.

 

Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé: ce n'est pas toi qui ne doit pas utiliser su, à priori, tu sais ce que tu fais. C'est les appli que tu lances qui ne doivent pas toucher à ça. Le problème est que si toi, tu as le droit de le faire, ça signifie que les applications que tu lances aussi.

Pour en revenir au problème de bosozoku, sa machine change de nom toute seule: si ce n'est lui qui le fait, c'est une application qui possède forcément les droits root à ce moment. Le fait de le sortir du groupe wheel et de tout groupe ayant des permissions étendues permettra de déterminer si c'est une application que bosozoku lance qui génère le bug ou une application lancée par le système. D'où ma recommendation.

--

Renaud

----------

## sireyessire

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour en revenir au problème de bosozoku, sa machine change de nom toute seule: si ce n'est lui qui le fait, c'est une application qui possède forcément les droits root à ce moment. Le fait de le sortir du groupe wheel et de tout groupe ayant des permissions étendues permettra de déterminer si c'est une application que bosozoku lance qui génère le bug ou une application lancée par le système. D'où ma recommendation.
> 
> 

 

C'est clair que ce changement de nom est bizarre, mais s'il a le même type d'install que moi, les seules applis que je peux lancer qui pourraient changer le hostname sont celles qui vont (partiellement ou non) s'exécuter en tant que root et donc avec un suid, et là que tu sois dans le groupe wheel ou pas, l'appli va s'en foutre   :Confused:   c'est pour ça que je suis pas enclin à faire un 

```
chmod +s /sbin/halt
```

 mais que je préfère sudo...

Donc je ne pense pas ouvrir spécialement de brèches en me mettant moi (seul détenteur du mdp root) dans le groupe wheel, pour les potentiels autres users, faut pas réver non plus...   :Wink: 

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> les seules applis que je peux lancer qui pourraient changer le hostname sont celles qui vont (partiellement ou non) s'exécuter en tant que root et donc avec un suid

 

C'est vrai mais j'ai supposé que le problème n'était pas là. J'ai supposé qu'une appli veut lire (et non écrire) le nom de la machine avec une commande type "hostname -f". En supposant que, d'une part, ce "hostname -f" pose un problème à cause d'une erreur dans la syntaxe de l'argument; d'autre part, que l'appli est lancée avec les droits root, on peut obtenir un hostname qui change "tout seul au bout d'un certains temp" et qui se met sur "-f" en plus.

Evidemment, si l'appli se lance avec un suid, ça ne changera rien.

Pendant que j'y suis: bosozoku: il faudrait vérifier le fichier /etc/hosts au cas où il trainerait quelque chose du type

```
x.x.x.x   hostname -f
```

ce qui pourrait effectivement renommer la machine pour peut qu'il y ait un serveur httpd, named ou smbd.

--

Renaud

----------

## rg421

Je n'ai pas pour habitude de lacher un problème quand il me turlupine. Donc voici une autre indication dans ce thread bien mort...

 *Quote:*   

> My hostname is getting set to "-f"!
> 
>     You need to install the net-tools package. (See the instructions in the LFS book.)
> 
>     The hostname command your system is using is from sh-utils and doesn't support the -f option. When it is called with the -f option it assumes the hostname should be set to "-f". The hostname command from net-tools doesn't have this problem.

 

C'est marqué ici

En espérant qu'il n'est pas trop tard et que ça dépanne...

--

Renaud

----------

## bosozoku

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses et pour le temps que vous y avez passé !

Je vais décrire exactement ce que j'ai fait juste avant que le problème n'apparaisse.

J'avais décidé d'utiliser la même home pour gentoo et lfs. Comme un con j'ai  ajouté un utilisateur du même nom sur lfs (je voulais avoir les fichiers de config de celui de gentoo) ce qui fait que les ~/.bashrc et ~/.bash_profile ont été écrasés par ceux de /etc/skel de la lfs.

Je les ai remis par ceux de /etc/skel de la gentoo. Bon ça à continué mais j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques temps ça ne le fait plus.

Mon /etc/hosts est correct.

Je vous remercie car je crois que j'ai tout ce qu'il faut dans les mains pour résoudre le problème si ça recommence ! Je met résolu  :Smile: 

----------

